# Manga-Bilder kolorieren



## zockerjimmy (30. März 2007)

hi ich habe photoshop cs2 und würde gerne meine manga bilder kolorieren habe aber keine ahnung wie das geht. wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein tut schicken kann am besten auf deutsch.
thx im voraus


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. März 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de. 

Zunächst würde ich dich bitten auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung).
Zum Thema Colorieren haben wir sogar ein paar Threads im Angebot. 
Also entweder die Suche benutzen oder schonmal in diese Threads gucken:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...hop-importieren-professionell-colorieren.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/120384-zeichnungen-im-comic-anime-style-colorieren.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/254632-zeichnung-colorieren.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/133399-artwork.html

Auf 666-hellish.com gibt es auch ein nettes Tutorial zum Thema:

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/airbrush_comic.htm

Grüße

Philip


----------



## artaha (4. April 2007)

Hallo ersteinmal!

Zum Thema Colorieren von Mangas - könnte auch eine Farbpalette für PSH hilfreich sein?
Erstellt wurde sie auf der Grundlage der verfügbaren Daten über oft verwendete Neopiko Farbstifte. Nicht jeder Scanner, scannt das was er sollte ;-(

Grüße 
artaha


----------

